# Question about Airwire G2 and G3 on grades



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

I was reading a bunch of old posts on the forum regarding grades for the layout I am planning and I saw several posts indicating that the Airwire G2 decoder slowed the train down while going up grades and sped out of control going down grades if left at the same throttle position whereas other controllers would maintain the trains speed going up and down grades.

My questions are has there been a fix (dcc programming fix) for this on the Airwire G2 decoder? What about the Airwire G3 decoder?

I really like the feature that I could set the locomotive to one speed and it maintain that speed all the way around the layout and up and down the planned grades.

Also, so far I am going to have two 2.2% grades going around a 6.5 foot diameter curved, I am trying to figure out ways to lower the grade to 1.5 to 2% so there would be less stress on the engines. I only plan to run 4 or 5 car trains since the layout will only be 22 feet long.

Thanks.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

If you turn on "cruise control" on the G-2 and G-3 receivers, they will essentially maintain the current speed setting. That's just the opposite rea ction to what you said in your post.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave. 
You can always split the grade. i.e. Have the track going underneath drop by 1.1% and the track going over rise by 1.1%. 
If you only have a flat baseboard you would need to raise the height of the flat parts of the track enough so that it can be lowered where the tracks cross.


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Bill, that is what I am looking for.

Tony, I am experimenting with lowering the underpass track but that is creating other issues. 

Thanks


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 
I have never experienced any big increase in speed going down hill ,probably depends on the type of locomotive gearing. There will be some decrease in speed going uphill. But like Bill said just use the cruise control with the G2,G3 or dropins. I have a long grade from my mainline up a branch line track to the indoor storage yard. Most all my locos have Phoenix sound. One of my favorite things to do ,especially for guests, is at the base of the grade set the airwire cruise at a nice slow speed, turn on the diesel working sound and run the throttle sound all the way to run eight. Makes a very impressive roar as the train slowly climbs the hill at a constant speed.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

The first (and last) Airwire control I had (first generation) had this problem. I couldn't get around my layout (3% grades) without constant throttle changes. My controls as well as several other brands I run on my layout don't have this problem, and they don't need "cruise control" to fix it. There's nothing to fix!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I think a lot has to do with the particular locomotive being controlled, too. My dad's got a B'mann 2-8-0 that's running a 1st-generation Airwire (no cruise control) that is an absolute nightmare in terms of control on the grades. Going up the 4%, you bump up to speed step 28 and you're barely moving. Going downgrade, speed step 1 sends you flying. All of his other locos (Aristo C-16, LGB Mogul, and similar) all run with no troubles at all. I tried replacing the 1st-gen board in the 2-8-0 with a G-2 last time I was out to see if the "cruise control" feature would calm it down, to no avail. 

A friend had a similar problem with his B-mann 2-8-0 which was running on track-powered DCC. (I forget the decoder he was using; it wasn't Airwire.) It took swapping the motor out for a higher-quality motor to soothe that savage beast. That's my "next" step in trying to get dad's to behave itself. 

Later, 

K


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Your right Kevin, even the best controller can't compensate for a whimpy drive train. The G2 & G3 work great with the 'cruise control' it also has two options. The first is just a set speed and if you adjust the speed it turns off. The second sets the speed and keeps it there no matter where you set the throttle. CVP put it in as a an option because some people like to control their trains on a grade. The only time I use it is when I want to sit and watch them go round. When i'm operating I rarely if ever turn it on. 

Del, I still run that original A/W card I bought from you and the controller is going strong. It's simple and makes a nice controller for new operators. Thanks again! 

Terry


----------

